# Usb automount

## yellowhat

Salve.

Sono nuovo di Gentoo.

Avrei un piccolo problema con hal. Praticamente non funziona l'automount quando inserisco una penna o un hd usb. attualmente uso hal-0.5.11-r3 ed udev-125-r2.

Sono costretto a montarle manualmente, per altro sono costretto a scrivere da root perchè da utente mi fà solo leggere.

Ho provato ad aggiugere il mio nome utente a plugdev in /etc/group.

```

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,vasco

floppy::11:root,haldaemon

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:

audio::18:vasco

cdrom::19:haldaemon,vasco

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root

cdrw::80:haldaemon

usb::85:haldaemon,vasco

users::100:games,vasco

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

crontab:x:407:

locate:x:245:

dhcp:x:408:

messagebus:x:409:

lpadmin:x:106:

haldaemon:x:410:haldaemon

plugdev:x:411:vasco,haldaemon

netdev:x:412:

avahi:x:413:

vasco:x:1000:

ssmtp:x:1001:

gdm:x:1002:

games:x:35:

hsqldb:x:1003:
```

Hal ed udev partono sicuramente all'avvio ma non succede niente quando connetto la penna.

Sapreste darmi qualche consiglio?

----------

## ckx3009

intanto un consiglio: se hai modificato manualmente il file /etc/group, rischi di aver fatto casino. per agguingere gli utenti ai gruppi ci sono dei comandi apposta, dato che e' sconsigliabile modificare a mano i file di configurazione che necessitano di una sintassi particolare.

```
gpasswd -a User Group
```

agguinge l'utente User al gruppo Group

se usi una GUI, dovresti aver compilato i suoi componenti con la USE flag "hal".

puoi aggiungerla nel tuo /etc/make.conf per fare in modo che tutti i pacchetti compilabili con la USE "hal" la utilizzino.

aggiungi la USE flag al make.conf e dai un "emerge -N world" per emergere i pacchetti con le Newuse.

una volta fatto quello, dovresti avere l'automount delle periferiche usb nella tua gui. (ovviamente hal deve essere nel runlevel default per poter fare questo.)

----------

## viralex

io ho un sistema amd64(intel quadcore), ho notato che con la r2 non mi funzionava più l'automount. ho rimesso la r1 ed è con quella va tutto.

ovviamente il mio utente è nei gruppi plugdev ecc..

----------

## enricoclimb

Salve a tutti.

Mi si è presentato lo stesso problema più o meno, kde non mi riconosce più la chiavetta usb, più in generale non monta più i dispositivi sda1, sdb1 (quelli che ho potuto verificare).

Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: se inserisco la chiavetta (o scheda SD) viene riconosciuta dal sistema 

 *Quote:*   

> Sep 16 12:23:37 localhost sda: sda1
> 
> Sep 16 12:23:37 localhost sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk
> 
> Sep 16 12:23:37 localhost usb-storage: device scan complete
> ...

 

ed anche lshal -m 

riconosce correttamente il device

 *Quote:*   

> 12:25:16.558: usb_device_19b6_1024_5E4EE70B added
> 
> 12:25:16.567: usb_device_19b6_1024_5E4EE70B_if0 added
> 
> 12:25:21.566: usb_device_19b6_1024_5E4EE70B_if0_scsi_host added
> ...

 

viene creato il file in /dev/sda1, ma kde non ne vuole sapere di mostrarlo tra i media:/

montandoli da console non ci sono problemi ( a parte il fatto che non vengono mostrati tra i media).

La cosa che reputo strana è il fatto che se invece inserisco altri tipi di schede (CF, MSpro) che vengono riconosciute come sdc1 sde1 kde le rileva e monta correttamente come tra l'altro avviene con i cd e dvd.

E' da un pò che non usavo più la chiavetta quindi non sono in grado di stabilire quando realmente abbia smesso di funzionare il mount automatico, ho provato a reinstallare sia udev che hal nelle versioni stabili, e riscontrato che il problema persisteva ho provato un upgrade con udev 128 ed hal 0.5.11-r3, che non ha risolto la cosa, quindi sono ritornato alle versioni stabili, a tuttora ancora non sono riuscito a capire dove sia il problema  :Sad:  .

Questo è il mio emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 16 Sep 2008 07:45:05 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r14, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs distcc distlock distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/gentoo http://130.59.10.35/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amr arts berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos lame ldap libnotify libsamplerate logitech-mouse mad matroska midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdk sdl session sox spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Non sò che pesci prendere, qualcuno più ferrato di me riesce a sbrogliare la matassa?

Grazie

----------

## yellowhat

Le ho provate tutte, ora non riesco neache a scrivere da root. Uso hal-0.5.11r1 ed udev-125-r2

/ETC/FSTAB

```
# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

/dev/sda2      /      jfs      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/sdb5      /media/Backup   ntfs-3g      umask=000   0 0

/dev/sda1      /media/sda1   ntfs-3g      umask=000   0 0

/dev/sdc1      /media/hd0   auto      defaults,user,noauto   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

/ETC/GROUP

```
root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,vasco

floppy::11:root,haldaemon

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:

audio:!:18:vasco

cdrom::19:haldaemon,vasco

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root

cdrw::80:haldaemon

usb::85:haldaemon,vasco

users::100:games,vasco

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

crontab:x:407:

locate:x:245:

dhcp:x:408:

messagebus:x:409:

lpadmin:x:106:

haldaemon:x:410:haldaemon

plugdev:!:411:vasco,haldaemon

netdev:x:412:

avahi:x:413:

vasco:x:1000:

ssmtp:x:1001:

gdm:x:1002:

games:x:35:

hsqldb:x:1003:

user:x:1004:
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26.3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26.3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 19 Sep 2008 13:06:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ "

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl aiglx alsa aoss asf avahi berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fam firefox fortran gdbm ghal gif glitz gnome gpm gstramer gtk hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mp3 mp4 mudflap ncurses new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline real reflection samba session spell spl sqlite ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode vidix win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## enricoclimb

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> Le ho provate tutte, ora non riesco neache a scrivere da root. Uso hal-0.5.11r1 ed udev-125-r2
> 
> /ETC/FSTAB
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Quando li connetti che messaggi ricevi dal Sistema?

tail -n30 -f /var/log/messages

----------

## yellowhat

```

vascogentoo vasco # tail -n30 -f /var/log/messages

Sep 20 14:13:19 vascogentoo hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

Sep 20 14:18:38 vascogentoo usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 3

Sep 20 14:18:40 vascogentoo usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9

Sep 20 14:18:41 vascogentoo usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 20 14:18:41 vascogentoo Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Sep 20 14:18:41 vascogentoo scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Sep 20 14:18:41 vascogentoo usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Sep 20 14:18:41 vascogentoo USB Mass Storage support registered.

Sep 20 14:18:41 vascogentoo usb-storage: device found at 9

Sep 20 14:18:41 vascogentoo usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     IDG      Flash disk       1.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 32512 512-byte hardware sectors (17 MB)

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 32512 512-byte hardware sectors (17 MB)

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo sdc: sdc1

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Sep 20 14:18:46 vascogentoo usb-storage: device scan complete

Sep 20 14:18:50 vascogentoo su[5362]: Successful su for root by vasco

Sep 20 14:18:50 vascogentoo su[5362]: + pts/0 vasco:root

Sep 20 14:18:50 vascogentoo su[5362]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Sep 20 14:18:50 vascogentoo (root-5402): starting (version 2.22.0), pid 5402 user 'root'

Sep 20 14:18:50 vascogentoo (root-5402): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Sep 20 14:18:50 vascogentoo (root-5402): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Sep 20 14:18:50 vascogentoo (root-5402): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

ho letto da qualche parte nel forum che un problema simile, era causato da gparted che creava un file di lock che impediva il montaggio automatico dei dispositivi e la soluzione era la cancellazione di tale file. Se fai una ricerca nei post dovresti trovarlo.

[EDIT]: trovato, la soluzione era

```
rm /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/gparted-disable-automount.fdi
```

e riavviare hald

```
/etc/init.d/hald restart
```

----------

## yellowhat

Ma sul forum italiano o su tutti i forum?

Perchè non riesco a trovare niente. Qualche consiglio?

----------

## Tigerwalk

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-628283-highlight-automount+usb.html

----------

## yellowhat

Allora ho visto la discussione, ma il problema è che il file: /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/gparted-disable-automount.fdi, non lo trovo.

Forse perchè non ho installato gparted, ma all'interno di policy ci sono solo le cartelle: 10osvendor  20thirdparty.

Ho provato ad installare gparted con emerge gparted, finisce il tutto ma alla fine il pacchetto non viene installato e non mi da errori   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> Allora ho visto la discussione, ma il problema è che il file: /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/gparted-disable-automount.fdi, non lo trovo.
> 
> Forse perchè non ho installato gparted, ma all'interno di policy ci sono solo le cartelle: 10osvendor  20thirdparty.
> 
> Ho provato ad installare gparted con emerge gparted, finisce il tutto ma alla fine il pacchetto non viene installato e non mi da errori     

 

se invece di "vedere" la discussione l'avresti letta, ti saresti accorto che il problema del caso era provocato da gparted per cui tu, non avendolo, non potevi avere lo stesso problema!

----------

## yellowhat

La discussione l'ho letta e mi sono accorto che riguardava gparted e volevo cercare di installare gparted proprio per creare quel file e forse riuscire a risolvere il problema.

Nient'altro

----------

